

New Simple Social News UI Design - pedalpete
http://hearwhere.com/HNDesign.html

======
nibblebot
reddit did something like this. In the end, due to the frameset, the URL for
bookmarking would be hidden and make bookmarking with delicious or your
browser cumbersome. Though it does give you the ability to participate in the
community more. I like the bookmarklet idea as it would preserve the URL and
the original layout of the page as well and it fits well into the model of
opening all of the articles you are interested in reading in new tabs and then
upvote/comment as you see fit without intruding on the article.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clever idea, nicely implemented, great benefits for nearly zero work. Good
one.

And I upvoted you.

------
pedalpete
thanks, though it really isn't getting many votes. I wonder if the title
sucks, and doesn't really say anything that makes people want to click.

Somebody say something negative if you don't like it!

Or maybe it just isn't a good idea :(

------
inimino
Hasn't this been solved by bookmarklets?

~~~
pedalpete
I suppose you could do that with a bookmarklet, but how many people actually
use bookmarklets? I don't, and even though I want to have this functionality
for YC, I probably won't take the time to figure out how bookmarklets work,
install them on my different computers/browsers, etc.

------
collint
good hack :)

I like the idea, it's nice to have the up/down arrow while reading the link I
just clicked.

